# Much sorrow in our home...



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

...we've lost our wonderful chocolate Labrador Retriever, Otto; who was also Beanie's mentor for 2 years. She actually retrieves and swims because he taught her...we put him down because of adenocarcinoma...he was 15. He had a wonderful life, but now Beanie is a little lonely, having lost a pack member. I am contemplating getting another Havanese, but am also considering a Lab pup, but don't know how Beanie would react to a rambunctious puppy...anyone run into this situation where you are torn between getting a Havanese or a Lab? I think Havanese are kind of like Labs in small bodies...but maybe a little more independent.  
At any rate, it may be a little soon, but I know she is wondering where he is. Very sad. (Sniff)


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Otto. Hugs to your family and Beanie.:grouphug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

We are very sorry for your loss. I understand your concern, you might want to give it sometime first, mainly to find the right partner for Beanie and for yourself.
Hang in there, we will be praying for you to find the right answer and also to get through all these.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.  15 years old! What a wonderful life he had. 

Poor you and Beanie. Hugs to your whole family.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss! It is such a heartbreaking thing to go through for us and I can't imagine how our dogs must feel at the loss and confusion of missing their buddy!
I think the lab puppy idea would be fine for a while...then when the lab pup gets bigger and plays rougher, I'd be a little nervous. My son has boxers. When the boxers were pups, they played with the Havs wonderfully. Now the boxers are too big and too rough, and they can no longer get together because of the size difference. This is why we ended up getting a second Hav...so that Yogi could have a friend that plays on the same level as she does. I imagine if the big pup and the little pup lived in the same house, the big pup would learn to play gentler then my son' boxers do with my dogs...IDK...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So sorry for you and Beanie!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

It isn't easy, and never gets any easier. Otto will be waiting patiently for you at the rainbow bridge with a big thank you for ending his pain. 

Got an email just yesterday -- there is a rescue have at the Gold Country Hav Rescue .. might be another option for you?

Best of luck in your decision making process and please accept our sympathies.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Poor Beanie must miss him so much. I can't add anything about labs and Havanese but we did get a second Havanese for Abby to have a playmate and they really love each other and play off and on all day long!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss of Otto, I do believe our pets feel loss too. How wonderful and brave you are it is a very difficult and selfless decision to end a pets suffering. Hugs


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!! Sending you a big hug!


----------



## Javier's Dad (Jul 28, 2010)

We are so sorry... sending good energy to you and your family. Javier's sister is a black lab and his brother is a black pug they all play together very well. I agree, Havs and Labs have alot in common


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Thanks, everyone...*

...for your kind thoughts during this difficult time for us. We will wait a little while before we decide what kind of pal to adopt for Beanie...probably Havanese because I think a larger pup would be too much for her...Otto was a very patient senior with her, he was 13 when we adopted Beanie and he loved her very much in the end, though not much at first. He disciplined her better than I could have done! (Don't bite my ears, don't jump on me...) And of course, they got along famously; sharing his bed with her, even chasing her around the house...that was an undignified spectacle for the old guy! We miss Otto so terribly; there is a hole in this house and such a silence! And I know Beanie misses him too. I didn't believe dogs mourn until I witnessed her sitting quite still at the side of his grave as we dug it...it was quite touching. Here is the picture. Again, thanks for your thoughts and support..I had never put a dog down before; it was so hard to do, but I think worth all the love and wonder he gave to us. All 15 years..


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I feel your pain. Our Havanese,Rikky, lost his battle with cancer in August. Now our lab mix, Beau, who is 12, is not expected to live. He has heart problems and has gone downhill fast since Rikky passed. Kody, our year old Havanese was so lost after Rikky was gone and i knew he would be worse when Beau was no longer here. He and Beau have become such good friends. We made the decision to get another Havanese and 
it has worked out well for us and for Kody.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Having to put down a beloved pet has to be one of the hardest things to go through. The pic of Beanie sitting by Otto's graveside is so sad. You posted on my thread re my new puppy Beau. Getting Beau I think is the best decision I could have made for my other Hav Huey. Huey is so much happier having a playmate around-except when Beau is being a pesky little brother. Since you stated you wanted one just like him, I thought I'd refer you to Heather at Cache Havanese. She has a little older little black girl who is adorable. Beau has rubbed off on Heuy in so many good ways already. Good luck in your decision. Sending prayers to you and Beanie.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So sorry for your loss and poor little beanie's,you will all have to have extra cuddles.As for the decision over which breed to have,well that is a tough choice.Our Hav Dizzie prefers larger dogs, and actively seeks them out,where as Nellie likes to play with smaller breeds,and comes to me for protection when she thinks things are getting too rough.Good luck with your decision,and hopefully looking for a new friend will ease the pain you are going through.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I am sorry for the loss of your beloved Otto. That is a ripe old age for a Lab..I am sure he had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Otto. It is never an easy decision to have to make but sometimes you just KNOW it is the right thing to do. The pic of Beanie by the grave is so sad......poor lil guy. I think they do mourn the loss of pets and wonder what happened to them. When Sissy had to stay at the vets a few days earlier in the year Smokey was beside himself. He wondered room to room looking for her and he laid on me the whole time. 

I think I would be worried about a large breed puppy and my Havs...I know the older dogs seem to somehow "know" they can't play that rough with them. I think we will be seeing puppy pics of some breed soon!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

All of us who have lost beloved pets feel your pain and we are so sorry. After some time you will be able to remember the 15 wonderful years with Otto. There will always be this little hurt place in your heart though. As our vet says, we are not meant to outlive our children, but it is written that we should outlive our pets. It is a tough time.


Keeper's Mom


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Ohhhh so sorry, it's tough and always hard to see the loneliness of the pets left behind. Thinking of you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Even when they are elderly, it's never easy to see them go!

Have you thought about the possibility of adopting an adult Lab who is beyond the rambunctious puppy stage?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know why I'm suddenly reminded of my mother, on her death bed saying to me, "I've lived a long life," to which I whispered, "just not long enough." It doesn't matter how many years we are graced by those we love, two and four legged. When the time comes to cut the corporeal tie, there is a huge hole left in our lives.

My heart goes out to you in your loss. It was last November that I was forced to say goodbye to Lacey, my older girl. Prepared as you think you are by circumstances beyond your control, it is hard to bear. Only time makes it better as you do dwell on the special memories, not the end of their lives.

I know you'll make the right decision for your family when you add another pet to the mix. Just go with your heart.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. When I lost my 17 yr old German Shep, I said no more dogs. Three months later we got Kodi, then 11 mos later, Shelby. You will know if it's the right time to get another dog.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your loss of your lab. Those are hard decisions and you made the one to end the pain/suffering and for that you should be commended. As Jim posted,he will thank you at the rainbow bridge.:grouphug:

The photo of Beanie brought tears to my eyes. I do think animals grieve and they know what is going on. My brother and I had horses and his had a heart attack abd died while out to pasture. We couldn't figure out why the horses hadn't come up and went looking for them,only to discover Trigger dead and my horse standing quietly by his side. It was devastating and I remember having a tough time getting Bob to leave Trigger's side and big watery eyes. I was about 14. The same thing happened when our cat was run over by our neighbor. Our dog Sparky would set and look at that spot and go over and smell that spot months and months later. It was heartbreaking. Never under estimate animals. They are amazing creatures~

I hope you are doing well and in time add another family member for Beanie. You will make the right choice.:hug:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Beanie said:


> ...we've lost our wonderful chocolate Labrador Retriever, Otto; who was also Beanie's mentor for 2 years. She actually retrieves and swims because he taught her...we put him down because of adenocarcinoma...he was 15. He had a wonderful life, but now Beanie is a little lonely, having lost a pack member. I am contemplating getting another Havanese, but am also considering a Lab pup, but don't know how Beanie would react to a rambunctious puppy...anyone run into this situation where you are torn between getting a Havanese or a Lab? I think Havanese are kind of like Labs in small bodies...but maybe a little more independent.
> At any rate, it may be a little soon, but I know she is wondering where he is. Very sad. (Sniff)


I am wondering if you could possibly find a great Lab who is past the puppy stage? I think sometimes that works better than a puppy..as long as you get to meet the dog and try the dog for a few days...just a thought


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, definitely have thought of bringing an older lab in and have looked at CCLR (Central Coast Lab Rescue); it's probably too soon for the humans in the house to bring in another dog of any kind...Otto still seems to be here; wierd as it sounds! I've got Beanie out on many, many playdates with her best Havanese buddy in town to keep her having fun...we will definitely get another pup of some sort, most likely by next Spring. You are all so supportive...thanks so much! I guess posting here is a way to have a little closure.
Here is a picture of Beanie as a puppy sharing Otto's bed...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

awhh.....that's so sweet.:kiss:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

RIP Otto.
Sad for Beanie too.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

sorry for your loss. It is heart wrenching watching our pets when they notice their buddy is missing. We had two cats a few years ago and when I had to put one of them down, the other was constantly looking for her. She would walk room by room for about a week calling out for her. We did replace her, but we took our time and looked for just the right match. Little did they know a few years down the road that we would be adding bouncing baby hav to the mix. Can't tell you how over joyed they both were by this decision -ound:


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The picture of your pup at his best friend's gravesite brought tears to my eyes. 

Give yourself sometime to grieve your loss. No matter what the age of the dog or cat, it's never easy to lose a pet. I have lost several over my lifetime and it's always difficult and it's impossible to replace one pet with another. You WILL know in your heart when it's time to get a new dog.

Until then, Cooper and Tessa send Beanie big hugs.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Beanie said:


> ...for your kind thoughts during this difficult time for us. We will wait a little while before we decide what kind of pal to adopt for Beanie...probably Havanese because I think a larger pup would be too much for her...Otto was a very patient senior with her, he was 13 when we adopted Beanie and he loved her very much in the end, though not much at first. He disciplined her better than I could have done! (Don't bite my ears, don't jump on me...) And of course, they got along famously; sharing his bed with her, even chasing her around the house...that was an undignified spectacle for the old guy! We miss Otto so terribly; there is a hole in this house and such a silence! And I know Beanie misses him too. I didn't believe dogs mourn until I witnessed her sitting quite still at the side of his grave as we dug it...it was quite touching. Here is the picture. Again, thanks for your thoughts and support..I had never put a dog down before; it was so hard to do, but I think worth all the love and wonder he gave to us. All 15 years..


I am so sorry you had to go through the pain of putting your Otto down. It is the price we have to pay sometimes for the love they give us. It is difficult to stay with them when they are drifting off, but if holding them for those last minutes helps them, it is worth it..
I bring my cats and dogs home to bury too, I am so happy I can do that. It is heart breaking to see Beanie there..please give her a big hug for me..God Speed and Safe journey Otto...
I wish you many happy memories..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Im' so sorry for your loss! :kiss: :group hug:

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a beautiful memory of your two pups peacefully sharing the bed. Take your time to get a new pup, you will know when.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. We had to put our Choc. Lab down last October. It was the hardest thing to do and i swore I'd never want another dog. It just hurts too much to have to say goodbye and it just felt wrong to bring another dog into the house, almost like a betrayal. But, 11 months later we have Lucy and it's okay. You'll know when it's time to bring another life into your family. 

Here's a picture of our Harley. He didn't want his picture taken for some reason. It made me smile when I found it. At this moment, there were no tears when looking at pictures of him, only happy memories. I pray you find that soon.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Otto. I, too, am a firm believer that animals are aware of and feel far more than most humans give them credit for.


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of Otto. Losing a member of the family is never easy


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. We had to make the same decision for our Lhasas a year and a half apart. We said we would wait to get another dog, but our home was so empty without them that I started looking after about a month. I found Buffy two months after we put Vickie to sleep.

I saw Jim's post about a Gold Country rescue and searched for info. The dog I found is on the GEO site, a 14 month old named Rocco being fostered in NorCal. http://www.havaneserescue.com/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption/832-rocco-in-n-ca. It may be too soon, but it might be the right time.

Hugs from Buster and Buffy.


----------

